# How do you pronounce consist?



## Blue North (12 mo ago)

This should be a short thread.
How do you pronounce consist? 
con-SIST, or CON-sist ?
(In the US.)


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

No clue which is correct, but I say CON-sist


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My guess.
Just consist. One word?
no CON-sist or con-SIST.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

conSIST is a verb. CONsist is a noun.

The CONsist conSISTs of locomotives.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> conSIST is a verb. CONsist is a noun.
> 
> The CONsist conSISTs of locomotives.


You wrote consist three times, the fourth time you added an s to make it a verb?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> You wrote consist three times, the fourth time you added an s to make it a verb?


I wrote it four times total. I'm not here to given counting or verb tense lessons.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> I wrote it four times total. I'm not here to given counting or verb tense lessons.


Yes you did, the fourth time you added an S.
You made it a verb.
Consist is just that consist.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

con-SIST, is the verb
CON-sist, is the noun


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It all depends on how you use it in a sentence as to if it is a verb or noun.
If your writing a sentence you don't write CON-sist or con-SIST.
You just write the word consist. There is no - added.
So it all depends on how or where you place it in the sentence as if is a verb or noun.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

LOL. See what you started, @Blue North? As long as it is used consistently....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MidwestMikeGT said:


> LOL. See what you started, @Blue North? As long as it is used consistently....


Do you mean CON-sistently or con-SISTently?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apperently its both.








Definition of consist | Dictionary.com


Consist definition, to be made up or composed (usually followed by of): This cake consists mainly of sugar, flour, and butter. See more.




www.dictionary.com




Click on the speaker.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Apperently its both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, depends on how you use it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Yes you did, the fourth time you added an S.
> You made it a verb.
> Consist is just that consist.


No, he didn't. It's already a verb. He just CONJUGATED it so that it agrees with the subject: the singular noun "consist". You don't object to adding additional letters to other verbs, do you‽ as in "He go to the store / He goes to the store."

The answer is correct. It's both an noun and a verb; the accent is on the first syllable when it's an noun, that js, when it refers to what a train is pulling.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CTValleyRR said:


> No, he didn't. It's already a verb. He just CONJUGATED it so that it agrees with the subject: the singular noun "consist". You don't object to adding additional letters to other verbs, do you‽ as in "He go to the store / He goes to the store."
> 
> The answer is correct. It's both an noun and a verb; the accent is on the first syllable when it's an noun, that js, when it refers to what a train is pulling.


Ok, he didn't.
He go to the store? Geronimo might have worded it like that.
He goes to the store is correct.

It's both an noun and a verb, yes, I agree, but it ALL DEPENDS ON HOW & WHERE IT IS USED IN THE SENTENCE.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is all us at some point. He who throws stones and all that!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Geronimo had his people GO to the store for him….


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Oh dear Lordt! We have a “yeah but” among us. “Bless his heart.” 😬😬😬


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Or just a butt….


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I'll watch my CONduct if you promiss to conDUCT yourself properly, joked the CONDUCTOR !


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Troll...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Where ? Lets get um! Lol. Oh, you may mean me?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I pronounce it like a triggered social justice warrior; CONS - ist.
LMAO
Just kidding. Seriously I never thought about it. I’m sitting here repeating it trying to determine which part I emphasize more, and I cannot clearly discern. It seems 50/50 to me. It’s a CON - SIST.
Funner question is: in a 2 unit only lash up, ignoring practicality, do you prefer the aesthetics of elephant style or tail to tail?

EDIT: I am delightfully self-entertained by that opening remark. I had to change my signature. I dunno what a CONSist is, but I am one. Lol🤣


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

In the examples of audio I have heard in narrated trains films of old, the narrators say 'CON- sist". For the verb, it's decidedly 'con-SIST'. "Did the consist consist of a mixed freight?" "Yes, it comprised a single Geep, an RPO, two boxcars, a coach, and a van."


----------



## Blue North (12 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> You wrote consist three times, the fourth time you added an s to make it a verb?





Big Ed said:


> Yes you did, the fourth time you added an S.
> You made it a verb.
> Consist is just that consist.


Hahaha short thread not! OK it's a train forum, you know I was asking about the noun, right? The train consist? The "term of art" that isn't used that way among the common people? So the answer with the four examples made it perfectly clear for me, thank you to those who gave the examples. For months I've been saying it in my head the other way so now I have to retrain (so to speak).


----------



## Blue North (12 mo ago)

cv_acr said:


> Troll...


Moi? Not at all. This is the Beginner forum. I work on my train collection and setup by myself and read forums and books, so with the exception of my local hobby shop guy who has never used the term, I haven't been around train people in person much, and hadn't heard anyone say consist (the noun) out loud.


----------



## Blue North (12 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> I pronounce it like a triggered social justice warrior; CONS - ist.
> LMAO
> Just kidding. Seriously I never thought about it. I’m sitting here repeating it trying to determine which part I emphasize more, and I cannot clearly discern. It seems 50/50 to me. It’s a CON - SIST.
> Funner question is: in a 2 unit only lash up, ignoring practicality, do you prefer the aesthetics of elephant style or tail to tail?
> ...


You mean I'm a LIBSist? Or hey, it could mean you're just a pessimist. Like, in those pros and cons lists, you're pro-Cons and others are pro-Pros. 😂

Edit: To your other question, in my A/B unit I'm having trouble discerning which way the B is supposed to go, as the Norfolk Southern mustang is facing one way on one side and the other way on the other. You'd think the mane would be blowing in the wind with the speed of the train and the horse should be facing forward, but NOOOOO


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Blue North said:


> Moi? Not at all. This is the Beginner forum. I work on my train collection and setup by myself and read forums and books, so with the exception of my local hobby shop guy who has never used the term, I haven't been around train people in person much, and hadn't heard anyone say consist (the noun) out loud.


Nah, that "troll" comment was not aimed toward you. This forum has a wealth of information and wisdom, and... a few people who don't like each other, LOL! Innocent people often get caught in the crossfire.

Welcome to the MTF family.. where we put the "funk" in dysfunction.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Geronimo had his people GO to the store for him….


But yesterday, they WENT to a different store

It's not uncommon for a word to be a noun or a verb based on the sentence structure. This particular word is most commonly used as a verb, and is almost always used in conjunction with the preposition "of".

The noun isn't widely used, but would be an appropriate noun for anything that is made up of other things.

In these instances, the noun is almost always pronounced with the accent on the first syllable, while the verb is accented on the second syllable.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> ...In these instances, the nous is almost always pronounced...


Nous? Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

highvoltage said:


> Nous? Sorry, couldn't resist.


HAha... I noticed that right after I posted it.. wnet back to edit it, but you caught my mistake before I could fix it.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Just don't ask how to pronounce "insurance." Is it INsurance or inSURance?

Oh no.. now I've done it... Sorry in advance, lol!


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> HAha... I noticed that right after I posted it.. wnet back to edit it, but you caught my mistake before I could fix it.


Yeah, sorry about that. I couldn't help myself, and it was in the spirit of the thread.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you all are intrested, I will be having a zoom school in the correct anunciation of words as New Jerseans. So you will learn our dialect from the north east and also learn phrases such as but not limited to :fuggedaboudid , gabagol, pastafagol, and we will also teach you our freindly one finger salute! So sign up for this now. As space is limited.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> Just don't ask how to pronounce "insurance." Is it INsurance or inSURance?
> 
> Oh no.. now I've done it... Sorry in advance, lol!



OK, now let's examine how the exact same word can be pronounced differently based on context of the sentence:

The word "offense" when used as a noun, can be accented on either syllable:

1) Murder is a capital offENSE.
2) After that turnover, our OFFense took the field.

Both are nouns which are pronounced differently depending on context and structure. This is one of the reasons why English is hard to learn as a second language.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Blue North said:


> Edit: To your other question, in my A/B unit I'm having trouble discerning which way the B is supposed to go, as the Norfolk Southern mustang is facing one way on one side and the other way on the other. You'd think the mane would be blowing in the wind with the speed of the train and the horse should be facing forward, but NOOOOO


Check to see if it has a tiny F near the lowest edge of the sides of the body, near each end. Most, but not all, have them to indicate the front. 
If none are present, then I match roof fan arrangement, etc.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Blue North said:


> Moi? Not at all.


No, not you.


----------



## Blue North (12 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Check to see if it has a tiny F near the lowest edge of the sides of the body, near each end. Most, but not all, have them to indicate the front.
> If none are present, then I match roof fan arrangement, etc.


Ah thank you, did not know that was there.
I did match the roof fans, but in the meantime the horses were driving me crazy.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

JeffHurl said:


> But yesterday, they WENT to a different store
> ...
> 
> In these instances, the noun is almost always pronounced with the accent on the first syllable, while the verb is accented on the second syllable.


Confound vs. confound.
Then, attack vs. attack goes and confounds it.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Ok ok I gotta ask. 
Is “Hurl” pronounced HERUL or HEARL?

Blue North is gonna earn a reputation by shaking the pillars of reality.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Do you mean CON-sistently or con-SISTently?


Duh!!! con-sis-TENT-ly!!! Wait! Nope....con-sis-ten-TLY...ummmm....errr... I mean con-sis-tent-LY.... errrr....no.... I meant...


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

In some parts of Ohio, the small town of Belleville is a four syllable word...


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

telltale said:


> I'll watch my CONduct if you *promiss* to conDUCT yourself properly, joked the CONDUCTOR !


That is a very discriminatory conductor! Was he anti-mister, or just pro-miss?  I thunks I be goin' to me korner now....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> If you all are intrested, I will be having a zoom school in the correct anunciation of words as New Jerseans


Also, have classes in how to correctly spell “interested” and “annunciation”….. 😂 😂😂


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I would’ve thought this was gonna be a short thread too, but…. 6 cups of coffee later….


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

@OilValleyRy, only 6? LOL! This is, by far, one of the most light-hearted threads in this forum! I am laughing so hard my T-lymphocyte activity will keep me healthy for months to come!!! Thank you, each and every one, for making this fun!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Jesus…. I’m seeing more cracks in reality.

When I work with decals, very very seldom am I removing them. Now I know it’s not hyphenated, but I’m scratching my head. Are they Decals when you’re first applying them? Or only in instances where you are removing them? It’s kind of like the Q-Tip quagmire. giggity. If you don’t know of this, save yourself and do NOT read the instructions, just keep on assuming. I think they’re actually water-slide cals now that I think about it. Kinda like how submarines are still called boats, even though they’ve long since outgrown boat-hood & became ships. I bet Cal is the original correct term, marketed that, ya know, you can remove them or decal them. And the term stuck. Things change.
Like Dunkin’ Donuts. Notice the apostrophe? They only sold two things originally. You bought coffee, you bought a donut. Ya dunk the donut in the coffee, hence the naaaaame of the business! Nobody dunks a bacon egg and kale biscuit in coffee. No America doesn’t run on Dunkin. It runs on Pull-Arounds…. Cuz if you try to drive thru that place, you’re gonna ruin your car. But I’m straying into the weeds here, so let me re-focus.

Back to how to pronounce things…. I do agree there is some context. Very clear example; if an 18 wheeler is kicking up stones and dents my hood, I’m taking it to a mechanic.
Mechanic is pronounced DENT-ist.
Now if that same stone hits me in my slack-jawed whirly gig… I’m going straight to a Dentist, which is correctly pronounced SAY-dist.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> Also, have classes in how to correctly spell “interested” and “annunciation”….. 😂 😂😂


I dumbed it down for you so you could understand it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, correct spelling makes things easier to understand….but I am hoping you already know that, so….


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> Actually, correct spelling makes things easier to understand….but I am hoping you already know that, so….


Well, im dyslexic and typing on a phone that I probably need glasses to see. You understand me good enough. Its hard to see the text window as it only shows one sentence at a time. As this is just for fun, i dont really care. If I have to get a dictionary, or a computer out to be on here it becomes work, and for that I would need to get paid.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, in that case…..


----------



## Blue North (12 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Ok ok I gotta ask.
> Is “Hurl” pronounced HERUL or HEARL?
> 
> Blue North is gonna earn a reputation by shaking the pillars of reality.


I conSIDer that my job as a photographer


OilValleyRy said:


> Jesus…. I’m seeing more cracks in reality.
> 
> When I work with decals, very very seldom am I removing them. Now I know it’s not hyphenated, but I’m scratching my head. Are they Decals when you’re first applying them? Or only in instances where you are removing them? It’s kind of like the Q-Tip quagmire. giggity. If you don’t know of this, save yourself and do NOT read the instructions, just keep on assuming. I think they’re actually water-slide cals now that I think about it. Kinda like how submarines are still called boats, even though they’ve long since outgrown boat-hood & became ships. I bet Cal is the original correct term, marketed that, ya know, you can remove them or decal them. And the term stuck. Things change.
> Like Dunkin’ Donuts. Notice the apostrophe? They only sold two things originally. You bought coffee, you bought a donut. Ya dunk the donut in the coffee, hence the naaaaame of the business! Nobody dunks a bacon egg and kale biscuit in coffee. No America doesn’t run on Dunkin. It runs on Pull-Arounds…. Cuz if you try to drive thru that place, you’re gonna ruin your car. But I’m straying into the weeds here, so let me re-focus.
> ...





sjm9911 said:


> I dumbed it down for you so you could understand it.


I was sure "intrested" was a phonetic spelling since he was tawking Joisey.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I like the dyslexic solidarity motto: "Dyslexics UNTIE"

The Dyslexic agnostic just sits around all day wondering if there really is a dog.

I have mild dyslexia.. gets worse when I'm tired. I was diagnosed, not because I was transposing numbers and letters, but because whenever I would try to read from a page in a book, the whole page would start moving back and forth... to the point where I couldn't focus an the words at all. My parents thought I had a learning disabilitry because and for years had me in remedial reading classes. I got diagnosed, but at the time, there was nothing they could do. I mostly grew out of it, and was in middle school before I was no longer considered "slow." 

To this day, when I get really fatigued, I have a hard time reading. I can do sheets of paper with tables of data just fine, but a sheet of paper with rows of words just don't come into focus. Dyslexia is not always just transposition of numbers and letters.


----------



## Blue North (12 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Jesus…. I’m seeing more cracks in reality.
> 
> When I work with decals, very very seldom am I removing them. Now I know it’s not hyphenated, but I’m scratching my head. Are they Decals when you’re first applying them? Or only in instances where you are removing them? It’s kind of like the Q-Tip quagmire. giggity. If you don’t know of this, save yourself and do NOT read the instructions, just keep on assuming. I think they’re actually water-slide cals now that I think about it. Kinda like how submarines are still called boats, even though they’ve long since outgrown boat-hood & became ships. I bet Cal is the original correct term, marketed that, ya know, you can remove them or decal them. And the term stuck. Things change.


You made me look it up, and the real answer is even weirder!!
*Decalcomania* (from French: _décalcomanie_) is a decorative technique by which engravings and prints may be transferred to pottery or other materials. Today, the shortened version is "decal".


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Bad spelling can be dangerous!


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Blue North said:


> I conSIDer that my job as a photographer
> 
> 
> 
> I was sure "intrested" was a phonetic spelling since he was tawking Joisey.


I am sure you meant "fonetic"....


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

JeffHurl said:


> I like the dyslexic solidarity motto: "Dyslexics UNTIE"
> 
> The Dyslexic agnostic just sits around all day wondering if there really is a dog.
> 
> ...


Same thing here. Went up into high school when they finally tested me and said, oh thats why he cant spell. At that point I was a senior. Lol.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> Bad spelling can be dangerous!
> View attachment 579002
> 
> View attachment 579001
> ...


I thought that was in Canadian? LOL. Everyone knows school is spelled with two L s


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m a senior now, and I can spell….


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> I’m a senior now, and I can spell….


When I was in college, we had Freshmen, Sophomores, Juniors, and Seniors...usually. Then there are the 5th year seniors. We called them Seniles*....  .

*Nowadays, there are legitimate 5th year seniors who are in the Masters' (eg. MA Arch) or in some cases, a doctoral program such as a DPT (Doctorate, Physical Therapy).


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

You guys are silly! ...And admittedly, so is the English language.
BTW, I am taking bets to see how many pages this silly thread will generate!
So pass the salt for my popcorn as I sit on the sideline and listen.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

MidwestMikeGT said:


> When I was in college, we had Freshmen, Sophomores, Juniors, and Seniors...usually. Then there are the 5th year seniors. We called them Seniles*....  .


Up here we just called them "First Years", etc. instead of those words.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m a 66th year senior…. 😁


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

MidwestMikeGT said:


> That is a very discriminatory conductor! Was he anti-mister, or just pro-miss?  I thunks I be goin' to me korner now....


*Nice catch Mike !!* Ironically, I did misspell 'promise' as 'promiss' back there !..


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Even the word “misspell” is tricky, a lot of people omit the second ‘s’…..if you are ever unsure, just say that someone spelled the (word) incorrectly….. 😁


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

telltale said:


> *Nice catch Mike !!* Ironically, I did misspell 'promise' as 'promiss' back there !..


I was just enjoying the play on words. I actually thought you misspelt that intentionally! All in good clean fun.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just like mud wrestling…..good clean fun….


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SF Gal said:


> You guys are silly! ...And admittedly, so is the English language.
> BTW, I am taking bets to see how many pages this silly thread will generate!
> So pass the salt for my popcorn as I sit on the sideline and listen.


Sorry, I'm not feeding the troll anymore. Moving on to more productive discussions.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I refuse to participate in this thread and hence will put it in the refuse bin.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

flyboy2610 said:


> I refuse to participate in this thread and hence will put it in the refuse bin.


Lol, too late!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

flyboy2610 said:


> .. refuse bin.


Dust bin.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh, it took me re-reading that, but I see what flyboy did there. Snuck one in under the radar. Almost.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

OilValleyRy said:


> Like Dunkin’ Donuts. Notice the apostrophe?


Well, if you are going to bring that up, I have to ask how to pronounce the name of the soda that was invented in Waco. I have always called it Doctor Pepper, but the name has no period in it. So how are we supposed to pronounce the "Dr" in Dr Pepper?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MidwestMikeGT said:


> I was just enjoying the play on words. I actually thought you misspelt that intentionally! All in good clean fun.


"misspelt that intentionally", I see what you did there.  I think.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Stumpy said:


> Dust bin.


Rubbish! 😁


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I sense the beginning of some trash talk here.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m feeling down in the dumps….


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> I’m feeling down in the dumps….


Maybe you need some Dr Pepper?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

For myself I say CONsist
Why not take a poll for fun.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

No. We don't need a poll now... It's quite clear 'CONsist' is the noun and 'conSIST' is the verb..


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

No, please no polls. The last one turned into a disaster.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

telltale said:


> No. We don't need a poll now... It's quite clear 'CONsist' is the noun and 'conSIST' is the verb..


It's worth repeating.


----------



## Scotty3738 (11 mo ago)

This thread does not appear to consist of anything having to do with model trains. Please, let’s try and be consistent.


----------

